# Motherboard blew up, bye bye RAID 0 array?



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, so I've done something extremely stupid. I blew up some stuff on my motherboard and now I've got a new one.
I migrated from a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R to a EX58-UD5 and I was using Gigabyte's onboard raid controller for a RAID-0 setup (not the ICH10R from Intel) with 2 500Gb harddisks.

Now I've built everything around the UD5, but I am kind of a n00b with RAID controllers. I plugged in the disks in the same order on Gigabyte's own controller again but no RAID as far as I can tell.
I'm holding back to reinitialise the array since it effectively holds everything that was on the computer, including over 200Gbs of music and I don't know if initialising means data loss.

UD3R's controller is a JMicron JMB363 and so is the UD5's.

If someone can point me to utilities, boot cd's or whatever I can use to double and triple check whether my data will still be there when I reinitialise the array I'd be very, very thankful


----------



## Asylum (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you go into bios and enable raid for your harddrives?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

I enabled the raid controller itself. Then I went into the SmartBackup section, which basically allows me to "set" the raid level for the Jmicron controller. The big fat warning for data loss is holding me back to set it on raid-0 though (plus it's on 0 already).
I can try if this can be done without the disks present and then plug them in afterwards.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2009)

your fine. 

i've gone from ich8, to 9 to 10 without problem. just enable it. intel raid is ok with it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 4, 2009)

Subscribed!  Either you will get thanks or a death threat! LOL


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> your fine.
> 
> i've gone from ich8, to 9 to 10 without problem. just enable it. intel raid is ok with it.



I'm not using the Intel raid chip.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

connect the two drives to the WHITE sata ports and enable raid in BIOS

oh you already did that. maby you can try it with two other cheap HD's to test it


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm not using the Intel raid chip.



oh whopps, i misread.


----------



## angelkiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Tough situation. The exact reason why I stopped using Raid 0. I think Raid 0 does give some nice benefits, but my data is too important.

AFAIK, all your data is currently in tact. However I'm not sure what 'initialization' will include. If it just creates the RAID structure, you should be ok. (The current sturcture will simply be overwritten by the new one, leaving data in place) But 'initialization' could involve more than that which will put your data in jeopardy. But you prolly knew everything I just said.

I do have to ask, why did you pick the JMicron controller over the ICH10R?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Tough situation. The exact reason why I stopped using Raid 0. I think Raid 0 does give some nice benefits, but my data is too important.
> 
> AFAIK, all your data is currently in tact. However I'm not sure what 'initialization' will include. If it just creates the RAID structure, you should be ok. (The current sturcture will simply be overwritten by the new one, leaving data in place) But 'initialization' could involve more than that which will put your data in jeopardy. But you prolly knew everything I just said.


What you say is exactly why I'm hesitating



> I do have to ask, why did you pick the JMicron controller over the ICH10R?



No particular reason really, guess I was thinking something in the likes of balancing the load between the chipsets.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2009)

try and find a PCI or PCI-E SATA raid card with the same chipset as your old motherboard. you should be able to fire up the raid on that with no problems.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try and find a PCI or PCI-E SATA raid card with the same chipset as your old motherboard. you should be able to fire up the raid on that with no problems.



I was thinking that should work on the UD5 as well as the Jmicron chip is the same...

I'm getting confused now, I'm not even sure anymore which disk was disk 0 and which one was disk 1... Stupid panic.

Can anyone point me to a handy tool for figuring out stuff like that? Something to detect RAID configiration from harddisks even when they're not initialised on a controller?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2009)

if its the same chip, it should work. just make sure its set to RAID mode in the BIOS.
Oh and assuming its not your boot drive, your OS is gunna need the drivers installed.

I avoid RAID because this happened to me years ago, with 2x120GB drives. buying a PCI card with compatible chipset/drivers saved me then.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got a tip from a colleague, gonna see if I can set some jumper or something on these disks to write-protect them and then initialise the RAID. Though a tool for checking which disk is which would still be very much welcomed.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 5, 2009)

Just move the disks to another board, and place them in a similar hierarchy (order of SATA port number). Set the controller to RAID mode, and see if the array gets listed in the RAID BIOS setup. I was able to migrate my RAID 0 intact between a motherboard with AMD SB600 to one with SB700.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure of the order anymore... I did label them, but I can't quite remember if I labeled them correctly or if I misread ports 0 and 1.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, if they'll initialize fine in the correct config you could just switch them around till they work?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 5, 2009)

I can see this is a major PITA Thrackan - good luck!

Can you use something like Acronis Disk Director to image your drives for backup purpose in case it goes wrong? I dont know if that is possible, but just a thought.

Otherwise to be on the VERY SAFE side, I would suggest you pick up an identical mainboard off ebay. Get the drives booted. Save the critical data. Migrate. Resell the ebay board. Total loss: time and shipping costs and maybe a small trading loss. But it is the safest bet.

http://shop.ebay.nl/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=EX58-UD3R&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Oh, only new ones available at the moment.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I can see this is a major PITA Thrackan - good luck!
> 
> Can you use something like Acronis Disk Director to image your drives for backup purpose in case it goes wrong? I dont know if that is possible, but just a thought.
> 
> Otherwise to be on the VERY SAFE side, I would suggest you pick up an identical mainboard off ebay. Get the drives booted. Save the critical data. Migrate. Resell the ebay board. Total loss: time and shipping costs. But it is the safest bet.



Even on an identical board I still need to plug in the drives in the correct way and initialise the RAID array  I'm looking my ass off for a good tool, Acronis has helped me in the past with TrueImage though, I might take a look there as well.

Isn't it great, working on private problems at work?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 5, 2009)

oh-oh. Caught red handed!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, I just remembered something:

I tried simply booting with the disks plugged in either way (so without RAID enabled).

One way gives me a "NON SYSTEM DISK" message
The other way gives me a "Read error" message

My hunch is that the NON SYSTEM DISK message is caused by an incorrect order since it can't find an MBR and the "Read error" tells me that it found an MBR record but cannot read the next bits correctly since RAID isn't configured.

Am I thinking the right way?


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 5, 2009)

first of all it doesn't matter what order the disks are in.  second, all you should have to do is enable RAID in the BIOS for the proper SATA ports, save and reboot and when the intel RAID screen comes up it should detect the RAID array.  the only time this has not worked for me is when moving from an nvidia chipset to a intel chipset.  i can vouch for moving from one nvidia chipset to a completely different one, and i've read a lot of people say they migrated on intel chipsets too.  if it doesn't just get recognized as an array when you enable SATA RAID in the BIOS then maybe you lost data on the drives somewhere during the transfer (it can take less magnetic energy than you think).

a NSD message just means that a bootsector wasn't found on the drive(s), which makes sense considering the drives don't have any data that can be used outside of the array.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> first of all it doesn't matter what order the disks are in.  second, all you should have to do is enable RAID in the BIOS for the proper SATA ports, save and reboot and when the intel RAID screen comes up it should detect the RAID array.  the only time this has not worked for me is when moving from an nvidia chipset to a intel chipset.  i can vouch for moving from one nvidia chipset to a completely different one, and i've read a lot of people say they did it on their intels too.  if it doesn't just get recognized as an array when you enable SATA RAID in the BIOS then maybe you lost data on the drives somewhere during the transfer (it can take less magnetic energy than you think).
> 
> a NSD message just means that a bootsector wasn't found on the drive(s).



So the configuration that gives me NSD is the wrong one and I should swap the drives? That was my hunch at least...

According to several colleagues here (IT department) the order *is* important when striping, not when mirroring.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 5, 2009)

i changed the order of the drives on my nvidia RAID (striped) and it didn't matter.  but it could vary from nvidia to intel.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 5, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> i changed the order of the drives on my nvidia RAID (striped) and it didn't matter.  but it could vary from nvidia to intel.



FYI - His RAID wasn't plugged into the Intel southbridge's ports, it was plugged into the JMicron's ports.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 5, 2009)

ive switched raid mobo's before... as long as it is the same controller, you're fine.  Play around with disk 1 and disk 0 until you get it, it does no harm to get them wrong, it will jsut tell you that the array si corrupt, but all your data will be intact.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> According to several colleagues here (IT department) the order *is* important when striping, not when mirroring.



If the new motherboard doesn't see your RAID setup, try swapping the SATA ports that the drives are plugged into (i.e., put 1 on 2 and 2 on 1). Since the drives are already configured as RAID 0, and the BIOS is set for RAID 0 on the JMicron chip, the motherboard _should_ read the existing config info and recognize the RAID without any fuss.

If that still doesn't work, you might want to check out RAID Reconstructor.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so I managed to rebuild my array by literally rebuilding it (plug in, enable RAID, boot from recovery disk and undelete the partitions ) and somehow I ended up being stupid enough to put it on the Intel controller insteads...

Now I need to figure out how I can make my Windows install grab teh RAID driver for that controller because it BSOD's on me.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Now I need to figure out how I can make my Windows install grab teh RAID driver for that controller because it BSOD's on me.



Here's the trick for Windows XP:


On another PC, go to Intel's web site and download the Matrix Storage Manager floppy configuration utility for your o.s.


Unpack the ZIP and put the files on a diskette (XP will only check the installation disc or drive A: for drivers).


Boot off your Windows installation CD.


Press F6 to install a third-party driver.  When prompted for the driver, pick the right southbridge chip for your motherboard.


Tell the installer that you want to repair an existing Windows setup.
The installer will run through the whole Windows installation process, incorporating the Intel RAID driver into your current setup.  Because you picked the repair option, the installer will preserve your data and program settings.  When it's done, you should be able to boot up from the RAID.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 7, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> Here's the trick for Windows XP:
> 
> 
> On another PC, go to Intel's web site and download the Matrix Storage Manager floppy configuration utility for your o.s.
> ...



Unfortunately, tried and failed. Currently posting from a very nLited install which I just used to backup everything I want backed up. Plus I made a setup disk with all the raid drivers and service packs in the meantime 

Either way, moving hardware has failed and I'm going to kill the RAID config in a couple of minutes. Don't want to be doing this again anytime soon.

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

